# Kato or Tomix Tram/Streetcar track



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I did a search but came back with zero results.
Does anyone have experience with either product?

I would appreciate any feedback or opinions on the quality and fit of either.

Thanks.


----------

